

Ask HN: Leave facebook but receive messages/invites - faceforward

As i'm increasingly concerned with FB privacy and also not so interested in being on the site, but "hooked" on messages and invitations from friends, I'd be interested in an app/product that would "forward" correspondence from facebook to me, and allow me very basic interaction with the site, without having to login, interact with other parts, etc.<p>Anyone heard of such a thing in development? Anything similar?
======
J1234
Great idea. I recently deactivated my account, but had to reactivate it in
order to get information on events to which I had RSVP'ed. It'd be great to
have an app. that could enable me to access facebook's non-wall-based
components without accessing facebook.

~~~
jacquesm
You'd need some ID that was tied to those events somehow though, wouldn't you
?

